
A Breaking Fever: Apple, Lies and Videotape - jmartellaro
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/a_breaking_fever_apple_lies_and_videotape/
======
jamesbritt
_The fact that most of us have ditched all our VHS tapes and perhaps even DVDs
and converted to Blu-ray discs is a testament to that human need for modern,
elegant, complete solutions._

What? I've done no such thing, and know of no who has. I know people who may
buy new stuff on Blu-ray, but most people I know are happy to watch something
via some stream and never bother with storing a physical. Of those who _do_
buy movies quite a few (such as myself) are quite happy with plain old DVD. I
know nobody who is interesting in re-buying something they have on DVD to get
it on Blu-ray.

His point about TV show skepticism is dead-on for me. I've learned not to get
invested in any show that hasn't made it to season 2. Sadly this leads to a
self-fulfilling end; fewer people watch the first season because they have no
confidence their attention will be rewarded, so ratings are poor and shows are
not renewed for season 2.

